# Two Sick Dogs



## Zealus (Nov 22, 2011)

Just looking for advice since my current vet doesn't have a clue what to do. After doing test after test after test I am being told my dog has a sensitive stomach. Here the situation:

I have a female havanese who is on the small size 8 pounds at 1 year and 6 months old. About 6 months ago she started having diarrhea with blood in her stool. I took her to the vet and they ran a bunch of test which all came back negative. They had me put her on chicken and rice with anti-diarrhea pills. This worked and after she was off the pills a month later it happened again. Did more test which came back good and same thing with the chicken and rice. It happened again and the vet has had me put her on Purina EN and that helped alot. As of right now she is still on this food and my vet has told me she just has a sensitive stomach and closed the case. It just is not making sense in my mind. Her stool is never normal like my older dog, its never long its more like small drops. Should I just accept this or does anyone have some advice. 

Thanks
John


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My Molly had a lot of GI issues when she was younger. Her stool tests and blood tests were always normal. My vet also wanted to put her on a prescription diet. I was not crazy about the ingredients in the food so I told my vet I wanted to try a limited ingredient diet first. I picked lamb as the protein and only feed that in her treats also. She eats a combination of kibble and freeze dried or frozen raw lamb. I do not give her people food either. This, along with a daily probiotic has worked well for us. Her stools are normal now. If you are feeding a special food and her stools are not normal I would want to try something else. Good luck!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

i would consult with a nutritionist.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Dave, and also with Molly, but have one other suggestion as well that may guide other decisions. It is likely that there is some component of her original food that she just didn't tolerate. Usually it is a protein, but it doesn't have to be. You CAN "get lucky" chasing a limited ingredient diet with a new protein (or one you know agrees with her, like the chicken, but you can also spend a LOT of time guessing with elimination diets. At my vet's suggestion, I had Kodi tested for food sensitivities through Jean Dodd's Nutriscan service, because he was having a LOT of trouble, both with GI problems and with MAJOR itchiness and ear infections, all of which can be food sensitivities. 

This helped us develop a a diet that is both nutritionally balanced AND which he tolerates well. About 6 months ago, at 7 1/2, he started having more trouble again, and the vet said it was likely that he was becoming sensitized to the protein he was currently on. (which was duck) We switched him to a limited ingredient turkey diet, and everything has calmed down again. If that hadn't worked, we would have tested him again. 

But don't go on any other specific dog's diet. When you are talking about food sensitivities, they are VERY dependent upon the individual. In terms of numbers, many more dogs have problems with poultry than with beef or fish... Kodi has pretty violent reactions to even very small amounts of beef or fish. Fish is the really hard one for us, because they put fish oil in just about every non-L.I. food, and even in some L.I. foods. I would strongly suggest working with a knowledgeable person on this. My preference would be to find a vet who will work with Dr. Dodds with you, then start building an appropriate diet after you have a clear idea what food items need to be avoided.


----------

